
U.S. conducted biological weapon field tests in Okinawa: documents - georgecmu
http://english.kyodonews.jp/news/2014/01/265571.html
======
Blahah
It turns out this has been uncovered along with a huge list of other
horrifying practices on Okinawa by the USA in Sheldon Harris' book Factories
of Death ([http://www.scribd.com/doc/91284707/Factories-of-
Death](http://www.scribd.com/doc/91284707/Factories-of-Death)).

It was part of the more wide-ranging chemical and biological weapons program,
Project 112
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_112](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_112)).

There's a huge community of veterans who have served at Okinawa who research
this stuff online and on the island in order to help process compensation
claims and lawsuits against the US government (e.g.
[http://vets.yuku.com/forums/74/Agent-Orange-Heart-Disease-
Pr...](http://vets.yuku.com/forums/74/Agent-Orange-Heart-Disease-Prostate-and-
Parkinsons#.UtJpdGRdVCI)).

So this isn't new, but it is absolutely disgusting.

------
throwaway_yy2Di
Here's a non-paywalled article:

[http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/afp/140111/us-
biolog...](http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/afp/140111/us-biological-
weapons-tested-okinawa-60s)

    
    
        The US army conducted field experiments of biological weapons,
        which could harm rice cropping, in the Japanese island of
        Okinawa in the early 1960s, a press report said Sunday.
        
        The same experiments were also conducted on the US mainland
        and in Taiwan, Kyodo news agency reported, citing US military
        documents it said it had obtained.
        
        [...]
        
        The obtained documents mention test sites including Nago
        and Shuri, both in Okinawa, but it is not known whether the
        experiments were conducted within the premises of US bases
        there, Kyodo said.
        
        In the field tests, the army "used a midget duster to
        release inoculum alongside fields in Okinawa and Taiwan,"
        measuring dosages at different distances and the effect on
        crop production, the documents said.

------
VLM
Note from a FUD standpoint how well the reports avoid discussing the topic of
simulant substances being used. Follow the money (lawsuits).

